# PM9 Value



## wdthomas1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Any body have any idea what a used excellent condition PM9 SS, regular sites(not night sites), bought in 2009 is worth? Retail and Trade In?? Has about 150 rounds through it. Would appreciate any input. Wanting to put it toward a 1911.
Thanks


----------



## flagaman (Jul 27, 2007)

Probably too late to help, but 550-600 seems about right down south.
Regards


----------

